

Microsoft's LINQ ported to Node.js - JimBastard
http://github.com/marak/JSLINQ

======
grayrest
There are actually a bunch of these. I believe the most developed is 'jsinq'
which has a for-reals LINQ parser and I seem to remember generating relatively
efficient functions for the implementation.

